# 16 guage slugs



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone ever shot a deer with a 16 guage slug....and what was the performance like. Where I go shooting for deer we push alot of bush so this year rather than bringing in my high powered scoped rifle I thought I would give my old Cooey model 84 single shot 16 guage in for a whirl...

Any comments appreciated!

T


----------



## Possumpup (Sep 25, 2006)

I used slugs extensively when I was stationed in upstate new york and have shot deer with 20 (my first buck @ 80 yds), 16 and 12. The sixteen gauge was an old bolt action mossberg and quite accurage and it waffled the deer just as well as a 12 ga. I really dont know why the 16 fell out of favor with alot of sportsman. I have a spanish double in 16 and it is the lightest, fastest woodcock gun you could ever swing. I prefer to use a quality soft lead slug instead of the sabots. brenekes or jackhammers fill the bill. If you are looking for accuracy beyond 100 yds then bring the darn rifle. 

dave


----------

